# Chihiros A Series Plus



## BarryH (11 Feb 2021)

Does anyone know if the Chiros A Series Plus light units are still available at all? I've searched the usual places but found nothing. I want to start a new Scapers tank and I like to keep all the tanks looking uniform if at all possible.


----------



## castle (11 Feb 2021)

What's the difference between A series and A series plus?

I ask, as I have I have a 30, 45 and 60cm gathering dust, but they're not Plus.


----------



## BarryH (11 Feb 2021)

castle said:


> What's the difference between A series and A series plus?
> 
> I ask, as I have I have a 30, 45 and 60cm gathering dust, but they're not Plus.


The short answer to that is, I'm not sure. I know they look a little different but as far as the output and functions go, I couldn't really say. I do remember there was a lot of talk about the Plus series when they first came out and most of it was good.


----------



## Sarpijk (11 Feb 2021)

I have used the 30cm and 60 cm version s of Chihiros A series. They have only white leds so not great to showcase the reds in a tank. I guess the plus is RGB?


----------



## Nick potts (11 Feb 2021)

BarryH said:


> The short answer to that is, I'm not sure. I know they look a little different but as far as the output and functions go, I couldn't really say. I do remember there was a lot of talk about the Plus series when they first came out and most of it was good.


I think the + series is just a wider light with a few more leds.


castle said:


> What's the difference between A series and A series plus?
> 
> I ask, as I have I have a 30, 45 and 60cm gathering dust, but they're not Plus.


If you decide to sell the 45 let me know


----------



## oreo57 (11 Feb 2021)

BarryH said:


> The short answer to that is, I'm not sure. I know they look a little different but as far as the output and functions go, I couldn't really say. I do remember there was a lot of talk about the Plus series when they first came out and most of it was good.


Hmm there is a "a plus" in all white diodes apparently..








						7.98￡ |2017 Chihiros A plus series ADA style Plant grow LED light aquarium water plant fish tank new arrived!|chihiros a series|chihiros achihiros series - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				









May not be made anymore..
Which size (length) btw.


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (12 Feb 2021)

Hi BarryH,
The difference between Chihiros Series A and A plus is, A series is 6 cm wide and A plus is 10 cm wide. In A series are three rows of diod stripes and in A plus series are five. Both models based on white 8000K led diodes. 
I have two Chihiros A 601 plus lamps, which one was never used. Also I have two Chihiros RGB 60 used for short period of time ~3 months. Also I have DIY lamp based on 1W power led 8500, 6500 and FS 700x300mm, with Bluetooth controller, used for about 6 months.


----------



## BarryH (12 Feb 2021)

Brilliant, thanks for all the help in identifying the differences in the A and A Plus series. If anyone knows where the A Plus lights are still on sale, it would be great if you could please let me know.


----------



## BarryH (12 Feb 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Hmm there is a "a plus" in all white diodes apparently..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 40cm one please. I have a number of Dennerle Scapers 35 tanks and they fit those really well.


----------



## oreo57 (12 Feb 2021)

BarryH said:


> The 40cm one please. I have a number of Dennerle Scapers 35 tanks and they fit those really well.


Atm I don't see rhe "white" A Plus being available.
With the new rgb version I'm not sure  it will be manuf any more.
I'd check the used market.








						LED System Series A Plus
					

New range , equipped with quality power supplies. The  Chihiros  LED lights of the  A Plus series  are particularly suitable for densely planted and deep freshwater aquariums.The  Chihiros A Plus series  are characterized by their...




					www.garnelenhaus.com


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (13 Feb 2021)

If it's not so wide tank, then maybe this will do: ￡29.83  7%OFF | Chihiros A II Series Aquarium Freshwater Planted Tank LED Light A II 301- A II 1201








						78.06￡ |Chihiros A Ii Series Aquarium Freshwater Planted Tank Led Light A Ii 301- A Ii 1201 - Water Pumps - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## BarryH (14 Feb 2021)

Krzysztof 82 (Kris) said:


> If it's not so wide tank, then maybe this will do: ￡29.83  7%OFF | Chihiros A II Series Aquarium Freshwater Planted Tank LED Light A II 301- A II 1201
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. Really appreciated.


----------



## oreo57 (15 Feb 2021)

BarryH said:


> Thanks for the help. Really appreciated.


Lists size as 67 mm so it's not a "plus".which is 100mm.


----------



## BarryH (17 Feb 2021)

oreo57 said:


> Lists size as 67 mm so it's not a "plus".which is 100mm.


Thanks for the help.


----------

